# new fish finder



## topnative2 (Feb 22, 2009)

Navatics MITO review - Underwater 4K drone with advanced stabilization


The Navatics MITO is a compact underwater drone with a 4K UHD camera and active stabilization tech. Read our Navatics Mito review for full price and specs.




www.aniwaa.com


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

Man if I had one of those where I fish it would keep bumping on the bottom


----------



## Drifter (Dec 13, 2018)

I would own one of these if they didn't have a tether. Like I could just throw it in the water and drive it.


----------



## topnative2 (Feb 22, 2009)

Drifter said:


> I would own one of these if they didn't have a tether. Like I could just throw it in the water and drive it.


What if a fish ate?


----------

